# For The Money Unlikely To Be Beat, But Must Have Sense Of Humor When Assembling



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a same collector others sell for much much more. the difference is the paint and dust filter.
HF also sells the best 4 inch hose but you can only get that on line.
I've been extremely impressed with this collector even with the stock bag style filter. I can see much more improvement with a good filter instead of bag filter. it does lose suction now so it's a good thing it's 2 Hp.
You will need to use some kind of sealant on that front dual port attachment.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It comes with instructions? Yes I am kidding. But typically, Harbor Freight instruction sheets are utter garbage. I think the worst one to date is the 32208 band saw, if assembled per instructions, the motor will not bolt on… (the motor mount plate is shown backwards in the instruction sheet).

Honestly, I didn't bother with the assembly isntructions as it was obvious how it went together… At least to me it was.

It's not the best performer on the market, but it isn't the worst either…. The upgrade to the Wynn makes a huge difference, as does using a separator in front of it…


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have this unit, and agree with everything you said. It's an outstanding deal.

For ducting, you have two basic choices: flexible duct with quick connect, or hard ducting with blast gates.

The former uses a 10' length of flex hose, and an adapter that many vendors sell which will allow you to easily move the flex hose to your different machines one at a time. It's cheap, easy, and maintains the most suction. It's also a pain to have to keep moving the DC and the hose when you switch machines.

For a permanent install, you use 4" or 5" main line. 4" is usually PVC S&D pipe, but you can also use 26 ga snap lock metal HVAC duct. For 5", the only thing that is practical is metal.

You always use 45 degree elbows and Y's, never 90 degrees or Ts. You run a main line from the DC up (or down) and across your shop, using the Y's to branch off to your machines, with 4" drops. Again, 45 degree elbows only, with a short straight section between them. You put a blast gate in line with each machine's dust port and the drop.

Look into a Thein separator. Easy to make and install inside the HF DC.

Do get the Wynn filter. 5 micron is a joke.


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

brtech,

you mention a Thein separator *inside* the DC. Do you mean putting the seperator between the filter and the collection bag, using the existing tangential input port?

this is what I was thinking about doing, cutting out the cone shaped portion of this and installing a seperator in it's place. Is this what you've done? If so any picture or pointers?


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the same model with the Wynn and it does quite nice. I too doubt the 1500CFM claim. Mine leaks around the bag, or at least that's what I thought. I'll have to see if it's leaking around those bolts.

Be mindful of the 5×4 Y on the fan, it can be a little fragile. I broke mine and had a tough time finding a replacement. If you plan on moving it between tools, you may need to replace those casters. Mine don't seem to roll all that nice but mine's a fixed installation and never moves so ….

I added a Thein separator to mine before I even assembled it so I don't know it works w/out one but it does a good job with the Thein.










I've sense upgrade to a preseparator with a Thein Baffle. Much MUCH better now.










This is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Lochlainn1066 (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 to ChunkyC. Not only do you have a solid container for the heavy stuff, but your impeller won't get damaged.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

heres how i have mine set up. added a thein seperator and it works great


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

IF you can manage it, and to elaborate on Chunkyc's idea. My Thien separator uses 5" flex in and out, and is set up with a side inlet, the 5×4x4 wye from the dust collector is on the separator, so everything has to go through the separator. Yes the wye is fragile. The separator does a fantastic job, and is very easy to build. The side inlet however, is a bit trickier…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I never understood the advantage of having a separator inside the dust collector.
I have one, as most people do, before the dust collector in a trash can and it works wonderfully. 
When I install my permanent installation I shall buy a cyclone separator and do something similar to what Mike Gager did but mounted on a wall or a metallic bracket.

Chunk do you use two Thein baffles?
If yes, why?


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

The directions definitely suck, I have not added a separator to mine yet but I have added cartridge filter, which really upgraded the air flow

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

if anyone is curious here is the manual

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/97000-97999/97869.pdf


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I'VE HAD THE SAME DUST COLLECTOR FOR THE LAST FEW MONTHS. I UP GRADED IT WITH A CANISTER FILTER WHICH DEFINITELY IMPROVES THE PERFORMANCE. SO FAR I AM PLEASED. I WILL PROBABLY ADD A SEPARATOR.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm with the other commenters here: I've had it for about a year now, and have been using it extensively the last few months. I keep it in an adjacent room in my basement workshop, with just the stock bag (5 micron) that comes with it. I have not noticed any dust buildup in that room, but I do see some of the dust tracks others have mentioned that make it look like a small amount of dust escapes underneath the band holding the bag. I'm running it through 30' of flexible hosing, moving it from tool to tool, but I want to run PVC around the shop ASAP. I've talked about adding a Wynn and Thein for a while now, one of these days I'll get around to it…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL..LOL…Just scanned the manual…ooohh my…8 FLIPPING PAGES OF SAFTEY CAUTION BEFORE ANY ASEMBLY STUFF !!
And the abuse of the language !
Who hired the lawyers to draft that anyway ..had to quit just as they were finaly telling how to ..
and don't drop your hose before you shut it off, it may inhale something YOU need…

;-D

My mother in law has a beautiful collection of similar stuff but hers goes back decades..thought the "newer" generation had some of that sorted out..


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm another happy owner of the HF unit. I have so little floor space that I've placed my DC on the Harbor Freight utility cart, added the Wynn cannister, and put a Thien baffle below the cannister. I'd rather have done it with a separate can for the big stuff, but don't have any more space. The Thien baffle made a big difference with the dust & chips falling into the lower bag instead of constantly swirling up into the upper cannister. Plenty of suction capacity for my shop at a fraction of the price of the name brand competition. Like others have stated, this DC is probably made in the same factory in China as most of the others, just different colors.


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I wanted to put the thein separator inside the unit to minimize the larger particles from travelling up into the Wynn filter, when I install it. I was worried about potential damage to the filter, but, don't really want to sacrifice more precious floor space and decrease in mobility for a pre-sorter.

Also, did anyone bother to switch this over to


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had this unit for years now, and it works great.


----------



## RichK (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought this unit myself as my situation is the same as yours new house, basement workshop. I agree with everything you mention 100%. As much as I would have loved to buy a big brand unit the price difference was too great. Here's the kicker - if the motor on this craps out I can order a brand new NEMA rated moter rated for continuous duty to replace it and still have less money invested than the other options available. I'd actually have a far superior product too as I would be willing to bet that not many manufacturers use the high end motors any more.


----------



## psxstudio (Jan 13, 2011)

I just bought this unit yesterday and installation was smooth. The manual was totally worthless. =] Like so many other LJ's here, I'm totally satisfied with HF DC unit. So far, it was only hooked up to the TS and DC works great! Need to work on the DC system for my small "workshop" in the garage and build a Thien separator as well.

JB


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Had one for about 10 months. Love it. I plan to put an trash can cyclone in front of mine to save wear and tear on the fan impeller when I get to the point I can have it stationary.

Chunky, the way you have that baffle built into the collector will actually increase the velocity of air flow into the cartridge and increase the chance of damage. Having the separator in front of the fan is the way to go; keeps the big stuff from ever getting to the collector.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Lots of ideas on how to upgrade the HF. Here's my version based on other's.


----------



## Woodworking4dummies (Dec 29, 2014)

I just bought this unit and took some photos and notes regarding the assembly since many people have complained and yes the manual is terrible!
Click link below for details:
http://www.woodworkingfourdummies.com/tips--tricks/category/dust-collector-assembly

Ian


----------

